# Walnut and SOFT maple in a cutting board?



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

So I got some nice chunks of 8/4 soft maple and although its called soft maple it seems pretty hard. Anyway, I was wondering if it is okay to mix it with hardwoods for cutting boards. Also I just realized, is soft maple going to be hard enough for cutting boards?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Soft maple is just a name. Sure, it's softer than hard maple, but it's almost the same hardness as walnut & cherry. The colors and grain of red maple is usually more exciting than sugar maple and slightly more often tiger stripes appear in the wood.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Soft maple will make an awesome cutting board, please post pictures of your cutting
board when time allows.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool thanks! hopefully it will be built by the end of this weekend.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good to know, I'm planning a cutting board (in my head right now, no SketchUp plans yet) and debating which woods to use. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

For God's sake , never mix Soft Maple and Walnut together…you might end up with something like this !!










And it also hates to be anywhere near Cherry !


----------

